# what would you do if you found the one ring?



## ecnerwal (Apr 24, 2002)

I don’t know if any one has ever asked this question on the forum so I going to. I want to know what you would if found the one ring? Would you destroy it or use it?


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 24, 2002)

Use it of course!


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Apr 24, 2002)

I'm not sure it is hard to say i would like to say destroy or hide it but im not sure what would happen. I just hope Olorinj would be around.


----------



## shadowfax_g (Apr 24, 2002)

Use it for a couple of times or so, and run.


----------



## Eomer Dinmention (Apr 24, 2002)

Hmm I would be a wise man and try to destroy it. But in the end it would be the other way around. It would destroy me lol.


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 24, 2002)

It would destroy me lol. <---Why is that funny? oh well. Nah. I'd be good like Gollum and only use it to get fish.


----------



## Elanor2 (Apr 24, 2002)

Mmmmm, Why use it?

As far as I can see, the Ring has no powers that I am interested on.

- I have no desire to be invisible. What for?
- I do not want to live 500 years. Boring.
- I do not want to have dominion over anybody. I have enough worries, thanks.

Now, if you would offer me a ring that would make my dirty kitchen clean itself after every use and would allow me to eat all the pizza I want without getting my cholesterol high, then perhaps I would be interested .


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Apr 24, 2002)

I would trade it in for a ring that stops time. No, not really. I would keep it just like any one would. I'm assuming that we would find it like Bilbo did and just think it is a ring that makes you disapear. It would be nice to have when those pesky door to door salesman come by.


----------



## Elias (Apr 24, 2002)

I would keep it secret and safe. I would use it sometimes for some reasons, but I wouldn't like to get invicible forever so I wouldn't loose it to much.

But on the other hand, like Elanor2 said, it would be boring to live about 500 years or more, when all your friends die away (and you would loose those friends because the ring would change you to evil way). And what would you do whit your time anyway.


----------



## Elias (Apr 24, 2002)

Sorry about my spelling!


> I wouldn't loose it to much.


I mean, I wouldn't use it too much! But who cares!


----------



## Xanaphia (Apr 24, 2002)

> Originaly writtan by Elanor2
> - I have no desire to be invisible. What for?
> - I do not want to live 500 years. Boring.
> - I do not want to have dominion over anybody. I have enough worries, thanks.




My friend can tell you I am way to much of a wuss to do anything with the ring. I would probably never offer to take the ring in the counsal at Rivandell. I would let someone else take it.


----------



## Niniel (Apr 24, 2002)

Maybe, if I didn't exactly know what its powers were, I would just loose it on purpose, just drop it somewhere along the road and hope someone else would get stuck with it... but that wouldn't be very heroic. I hope I would be as brave as Frodo and accept the responsibility to get rid of it the right way. I would not be interested in using it, I don't like power and living forever doesn't bother me either.


----------



## Lantarion (Apr 24, 2002)

Well, if the Ring wouldn't twist me into its vile dominion and make me another of Sauron's slaves (an even 10 of the Nazgûl!), I would definately use it! Elanor2, have you any idea what kind of robbery and trickery one could perform with invisibility?! Incredible! If there's a guy you hate at school or at work, just sneak up invisibly behind him and make him drop his coffee mug! YES! 
But seriously, seeing as the wielder of the Ring eventually and inevitably succumbs to the evil will of the Ring, then no bloody heck, as they say in Birmingham.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Apr 24, 2002)

No doubt I will use it!There so much things I can do with him!


----------



## BelDain (Apr 24, 2002)

I would swallow it. Thus I would have consumed the Ring before it consumed me.


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Apr 24, 2002)

Well, I wouldn't want that long a life, and I wouldn't want invisibility, but domination.... I like domination. But actually, I don't think I'd use it. I think, after some thought, I'd take it to rivendell.

Xanaphia- Not true. I think that after you thought about it, you would take it there as well (With this elven sorceress at your side, of course! )

BelDain- Nice


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 24, 2002)

Whoever had it I would kill them and steal the Ring off of them and then I would take it to my masssster.


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Apr 25, 2002)

Yeah like you did to Frodo??    .


----------



## Sam_Gamgee (Apr 25, 2002)

I would send it sea worthy at the grey havens, with a litle sign on its little boat that says dont touch me my name is Satan


----------



## Ice Man (Apr 25, 2002)

If I knew it was the One Ring, I would run to Gandalf.

If not, I'd keep it and use it as I pleased.


----------



## Persephone (Apr 25, 2002)

*I would*

keep it. First of all the one ring isn't obvious as a ring of power, not even Gandalf knew it was The ONE RING, until much later. It had been with Bilbo, in the shire for so long yet Gandalf didn't know it. 

So I would have mistaken it for a wedding ring. Brought it home and probably sold it when the need arises.


----------



## Turgon (Apr 26, 2002)

Hehehe!
This is what I'd do with the ring...
Slip it on, sneak into a friend's bedroom, sit in a corner and wait till he goes to bed... then, and this is my favourite part, I'd begin to speak to him...
ME: Ssss... bless us and splash us my precious... doesn't it look tasty... scrumsciously crunchable... we'll eats it when it falls asleep... yes my precious...!!!
Hehehe!


----------



## Persephone (Apr 26, 2002)

*HEHEHEHEHEHEHEHE!*

That was funny Turgon...

on the other hand you have just given others another idea of what to do with the ring...


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 26, 2002)

Once again Turgon, your humour amuses me.


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Apr 26, 2002)

Use and then try to pawn it~!

no seriosuly I would proberly run screaming to Elrond to tell me what to do. Hey I could be an ringbearer!


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ulairi _
> *Whoever had it I would kill them and steal the Ring off of them and then I would take it to my masssster. *



Or I would use it to overthrow my master, and then I would become Dark Lord III and I would (heaven forbid)... *RULE THE WORLD!!!

MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!*


----------



## Lantarion (Apr 26, 2002)

Teehee. Aren't we drole today.


----------



## Goldberry (Apr 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BelDain _
> *I would swallow it. Thus I would have consumed the Ring before it consumed me. *



Now I wonder what would happen if someone swallowed the ring!


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldberry _
> *
> 
> Now I wonder what would happen if someone swallowed the ring! *



A very interesting question. What would happen? Would the Ring attempt to reguritate itself? Would it come out when the swallower excretes it? Who knows!


----------



## Rangerdave (Apr 27, 2002)

I think I would hang out at any large fashion mall, and give people "invisible" wedgies.

either that or sneak into movies for free.

It would eventually destroy my life, but with my life? who would notice!

RD

Oh yeah, world domination would be fun too.


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rangerdave _
> *I think I would hang out at any large fashion mall, and give people "invisible" wedgies.
> 
> either that or sneak into movies for free.
> ...



Yes, I like the world domination concept. As I have said, I would... RULE THE WORLD!!!


----------



## Rangerdave (Apr 27, 2002)

OK. You can rule the world, just leave me Texas.

Plus I would use the inviso-power to sneak into the "Elbereth's Bachlorette party!!!" thread

that should be fun
tee hee
RD


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rangerdave_
> *OK. You can rule the world, just leave me Texas.*



I will leave you Texas. Those on the Tolkien Forum who wish to own a small country or state post now because it won't be as cheap as this ever again. Land is going away free!


----------



## Bucky (Apr 28, 2002)

I'd fall in my pride like everyone else.


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 28, 2002)

ROFL! Not.


----------



## Wood Elf (May 2, 2002)

I love Turgon's idea! Hehee!  Oh that would be FUNNY! 

Probably, I would hmm, gee, do what I try to do every night Pinky, try to TAKE OVER THE WORLD!  

Naw, I'd accept the quest, and see what stuff I was made of, and destroy it!


----------



## Úlairi (May 3, 2002)

Who knows what you would do with so much power.


----------



## Ice Man (May 3, 2002)

I would of course make myself invisible and sneak into the biggest CD store in my city and complete my entire CD colection without spending a dime!!!


----------



## Úlairi (May 3, 2002)

Thief!!!


----------



## Shadowfax (May 4, 2002)

Hey Ulairi, is the congo still avalible? (actually it is, I recently read that it is for sale to whoever can pay off their nat'l debt) 
Oh yeah, I'm all about the power. And the invisibility. Just THINK of what you could do! I'd find out where they were filming those "documentarys" on ghosts and stuff, and heh, heh, you don't even want to know. Or i'd creep up behind people and talk to them, so that they would think that thye were going crazy. The possibilities are endless!


----------



## Úlairi (May 4, 2002)

Has anyone seen the movie 'Hollowman'. It gives a basic outline of what I'd do. Hehehe.


----------



## Bilbo Baggins57 (May 5, 2002)

Destroy the ring? Are u kidding?! I could have so much fun w/ that ring. It'd be the perfect chance 2 get back at some very annoying people. Not 2 mention useful. I could skip 4th period w/out geting caught.


----------



## Úlairi (May 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ulairi _
> *Has anyone seen the movie 'Hollowman'. It gives a basic outline of what I'd do. Hehehe. *



Anyone?


----------



## Rangerdave (May 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ulairi _
> *
> 
> Anyone? *




So you are saying that you would steal Elizabeth Shue's underwear?

Not nice my friend.

RD


----------



## tom_bombadil (May 5, 2002)

put it on and go into school and scare people i dont like


----------



## Shadowfax (May 5, 2002)

sneak into prom and trip popular preppies who got dates, 'cause I didn't!


----------



## Beorn (May 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rangerdave_
> So you are saying that you would steal Elizabeth Shue's underwear?
> [/b]





> _Originally posted by Ulairi _
> *Yes, I would! Muhoooohahahahahahahahahahahahahaha. Actually, I was only joking. *





> _Originally posted by tom_bombadil_
> *put it on and go into school and scare people i dont like*




Hehe....You would put on Elizabeth Shue's underwear and scare people?!!?!?!?


----------



## Mrs. Baggins (May 5, 2002)

If I had the one ring, I would definitely use it to diappear during very painful classes. I could ask the teacher to go to the bathroom, but put on the ring when I left the room and go around the school tickling people, that I don't like, with a feather.


----------



## Rangerdave (May 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Beorn _
> *
> 
> 
> ...





Brilliant! Laugh out loud funny!

I love it

RD

ps I just got a mental picture of Blackadder wearing his shorts on his head to get out of an upcoming battle.

rd


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 6, 2002)

*I'll take that one step further*

I agree with that last guy.

I'll swallow it...and then I'll cast MYSELF into the fire of the moutain cause that'd be funny.

Or else I'd put a piece of glass in it and turn it into the worlds tiniest monocle and I'd wear it blatantly about my eye.

Then I'd go visit Sauron and I'd be like "Sup, Sauron." And he'd be all. "GROOWWWLL!!! My that's a dashing monocle you have there. Where did you get it?"

And I'll be like, "Oh, just some old antique thingy I had lying around. I think it's kind of debonaire don't you?"

And then Sauron would be like, "Oh, yes! Quite! Please, do stop by for tea again sometime!" 

And I'd be all, "Oh yes! MY pleasure! Sauron, ol' boy." And then I'd tip my hat and saunter out of that Barn-Door place he lives in and I'd laugh a lot when I left because I fooled Sauron.

The End.


----------



## wonko (May 6, 2002)

hahahhah, good plan WTS, i totally agree with you, but i think it would be a sucky monocle though and sauron would probably tell that it is his ring... i suggest that you paint the ring a different color, that would totally and completely fool the old chap into thinking its just another monocle... plus it would add a whole new level of pizazz to something outrageously plain.... i suggest putting some racing stripes and fins on the monocle....

yeah, so to answer the question, if i had the one ring I'd id pretend i was one of those hip cats from captain planet (id be the one with the fire) and id go around and shoot fire from it and save the world from the ecoterrorists (you know who you are you demons who burn leaves in offerings to your gods!).... then id probably put it on a chain around my neck and become a super rap star... it would be my bling bling! bwahahahha then id probably take a nap and/or have some tea...

P.S. DONT TRY TO OUTWEIRD ME WONKO THE SANE!!!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 6, 2002)

**LMAO**

HA! You're right.
Racing stripes and a fin WOULD help to disguise the ring as my monocle.


----------



## Úlairi (May 7, 2002)

Haha, not funny. You guys are laughing about a monocle, gee, I think you guys should be comics. You nearly had me asleep.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sam_Gamgee _
> *I would send it sea worthy at the grey havens, with a litle sign on its little boat that says dont touch me my name is Satan *




HILARIOUS!!



If I found the one ring I would do what Frodo did.
But goodness, it always bothered me how Frodo got all weak at the end of his journey.
I know he couldn't help it, but it really irked me that this once-strong character was being outdone by Sam. Don't get me wrong. I hate Sam with a passion...
But he was always the sidekick..and then suddenly he was in the driver's seat...I didn't like that.


----------



## Oren (May 11, 2002)

When I first found it, yes absolutly!!! If I knew that I could become invisible at any time or pace I would defanatly use it!!!! Who wouldn't?


----------



## Úlairi (May 12, 2002)

I've posted my reasons.


----------

